# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Emerged Cryptocoryne

## keithtang

Trying my hands on a few to start of. Hope my set up is ok for them.

----------


## illumbomb

What species are you growing and is the upper substrate layer some kind of potting soil mix?

----------


## keithtang

Top layer are a mixture of sudo sand, lapis sand, ADA soil and Katapang leafs.
Growing Pontederiifolia, Wendtii , Cordata and 2 more I am not sure what type.

----------


## illumbomb

Do keep us posted on the results. Thanks.

----------


## keithtang

After 11 days. The leafs melted. But new one is out. Some about almost an inch height. Will update with some photo soon.

----------


## TS168

sharing how i grow my crypt in emmerse environment.
Have this plant in this enclosure for 1year and today i open up to redo it. Found it healthy even thou there alot of powder fungi mold inside.

----------


## keithtang

Wow thanks for sharing.After 1 year then you open up. But for emerged will it grow alot. As in plantlet?

----------


## TS168

for my other container i have 4-6 plantlets.  :Smile:

----------


## keithtang

Thanks. Will update my cryptocoryne will photo soon.

----------


## yashimoto

any update on the project you doing??

----------


## keithtang

Will update soon...leafs melted now all growing back...still very new leafs...

----------


## keithtang

Here are the cryptocoryne. 
uploadfromtaptalk1395843322251.jpg

----------


## keithtang

thinking of shifting them to an enclosed box for better moisture. what's members advise and things to look into? I find that they grow pretty slow and some just grow melt then grow and melt again. Headache about this.

----------


## keithtang

Just redo my emersed tank with cover.uploadfromtaptalk1410014538458.jpg

----------


## tureblue82

do they flower in emersed state?.... very nice,keep it up! :Grin:

----------


## keithtang

Just started not long. Haven't sees any still. Waiting.

----------

